# Looking to chat with a LONER



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

Girls only :/ add me on fb guys I'll reply on private message. I literally have no one to text except my bf usually. And he doesn't understand most of my anxiety problems so it'd be nice to discuss with someone


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so much of a loner I never had a girlfriend


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I put the "L" in Loner. and in Loser! two for two, can't beat that deal honestly.


----------



## nikki94 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in the same position :/ I'll private message you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> I'm so much of a loner I never had a girlfriend


Same here. I've tried to use the resources I are available to me. I got nothing against the OPs happiness but it's hard for me to feel sorry for people who say Oh I have someone and yet I need more friends.... Try being friendless almost your entire life. Always feeling like there is nobody to relate too. Just saying...


----------



## MTCC27 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bigggggg time loner here. If anyone is looking for a loner friend, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Male. Disqualified.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Same here. I've tried to use the resources I are available to me. I got nothing against the OPs happiness but it's hard for me to feel sorry for people who say Oh I have someone and yet I need more friends.... Try being friendless almost your entire life.* Always feeling like there is nobody to relate too. Just saying...*


She actually said that her bf doesn't get her anxiety and she is looking for someone who can relate to her problems.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Aleida said:


> She actually said that her bf doesn't get her anxiety and she is looking for someone who can relate to her problems.


Maybe she needs to get a new bf? :stu Because SA is a big enough issue that if they get married I think it could cause some serious relationship issues.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Maybe she needs to get a new bf? :stu Because SA is a big enough issue that if they get married I think it could cause some serious relationship issues.


She's 19. I don't think she's going to marry anytime soon.
And even if she had a bf who gets her SA, she might still want friends. One can't place all one's expectations onto one human. One human cannot fulfill all one's interpersonal needs, and there are social needs that she will want to meet outside of her relationship.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Aleida said:


> She's 19. I don't think she's going to marry anytime soon.
> And even if she had a bf who gets her SA, she might still want friends. One can't place all one's expectations onto one human. One human cannot fulfill all one's needs, and there are social needs that she will want to meet outside of her relationship.


I've gone around 20 years without having a girl friend or any real friends. :serious: And that is not by designed. I don't fit in. So I can't cry for something like that. Sorry.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I've gone around 20 years without having a girl friend or any real friends. :serious: And that is not by designed. I don't fit in. So I can't cry for something like that. Sorry.


I've gone even longer than that without anyone. I have neither a bf nor friends. It doesn't mean we have to deny other people's problems just because ours don't match theirs.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Aleida said:


> I've gone even longer than that without anyone. I have neither a bf nor friends. It doesn't mean we have to deny other people's problems just because ours don't match theirs.


I don't deny her problem. And I would appreciate that you stop defending her. She's lucky to have what she's got.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I don't deny her problem. And I would appreciate that you stop defending her. *She's lucky to have what she's got.*


So are you. Stop whining in other people's threads saying you think you have it worse, that's all.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Aleida said:


> So are you. Stop whining in other people's threads saying you think you have it worse, that's all.


I will do what I'm allowed to do by the moderation of this site. I'm done talking too you.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Same here. I've tried to use the resources I are available to me. I got nothing against the OPs happiness but it's hard for me to feel sorry for people who say Oh I have someone and yet I need more friends.... Try being friendless almost your entire life. Always feeling like there is nobody to relate too. Just saying...


Just find someone a-like. Its hard. Tried games? Girls have it easier too lol. I think. Good luck in life


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> Male. Disqualified.


That made me laugh :grin2:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mandei said:


> Just find someone a-like. Its hard. Tried games? Girls have it easier too lol. I think. Good luck in life


I don't play computer games. Computer games on twitch is what mean right? A lot of Girls don't like when we tell them they have it easier. I think they do have it easier because they are the attractive ones. It's the way nature works. The boys seek out the girls. Thus Boys do most of the work. For the girl it is like shopping only she doesn't need to do much more than make herself look nice and act nice. After that it's just a matter of accept and reject. But as a woman gets older and making her self look nice becomes harder not as many Guys line up at her door. I think everything starts with sexual attraction and then needs be mixed with a good character. If the characters / person chemistry is bad the sexual part won't last either. This is where I feel that most Girls have failed me. They look good, they are sexually attractive but once I try to get to know them I find out just what cruddy people they actually are.  90 percent won't even talk. It's like pulling teeth to get anywhere. It's extremely aggravating. I'm only 3 years from turning 40 and I haven't had any luck. That is why I have given up. I need to give up. It's the only way I can live with myself. It's torture to give up and yet to keep trying is also torture. It's a no win no win. Part of it is there is something wrong with me. Something embedded both in my looks and personality. Something that can't be fixed. I must admit defeat. They are awful too, jumping from one man to another gossiping, slandering and swearing, always looking out for number one. That's my experience. I wish I didn't have that experience.

I don't hate women but my experience hasn't been good. It's shaped my views and how I feel. It's really hard for me to even trust people especially romantic stuff.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

*Answer*



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I don't play computer games. Computer games on twitch is what mean right? A lot of Girls don't like when we tell them they have it easier. I think they do have it easier because they are the attractive ones. It's the way nature works. The boys seek out the girls. Thus Boys do most of the work. For the girl it is like shopping only she doesn't need to do much more than make herself look nice and act nice. After that it's just a matter of accept and reject. But as a woman gets older and making her self look nice becomes harder not as many Guys line up at her door. I think everything starts with sexual attraction and then needs be mixed with a good character. If the characters / person chemistry is bad the sexual part won't last either. This is where I feel that most Girls have failed me. They look good, they are sexually attractive but once I try to get to know them I find out just what cruddy people they actually are.  90 percent won't even talk. It's like pulling teeth to get anywhere. It's extremely aggravating. I'm only 3 years from turning 40 and I haven't had any luck. That is why I have given up. I need to give up. It's the only way I can live with myself. It's torture to give up and yet to keep trying is also torture. It's a no win no win. Part of it is there is something wrong with me. Something embedded both in my looks and personality. Something that can't be fixed. I must admit defeat. They are awful too, jumping from one man to another gossiping, slandering and swearing, always looking out for number one. That's my experience. I wish I didn't have that experience.
> 
> I don't hate women but my experience hasn't been good. It's shaped my views and how I feel. It's really hard for me to even trust people especially romantic stuff.


I agree women have it easier. Imagine if woman isn't so attractive however, then she looses it all. I know it sounds bad but have u tried to go for he "ugly" women ? They have less expectations and suffered as well.. also more loyal and less likely to hurt you. I believe ur feeling really hopeless right now.. it's good to realize relationships are hard work too.. so being single isnt so bad over some period of time. In your age it's better to find a friend. Go for SA meetings around your city.. I swear that's gonna be good for you.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

If I dressed up and talked like a girl would that work? I always wanted to feel pretty.


----------



## blue should be my name (May 24, 2016)

Hey. 
I'm a legit loner too. I'm seriously considering become a hermit once I can overcome my fear of bugs.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

SA go0n said:


> If I dressed up and talked like a girl would that work? I always wanted to feel pretty.


Haha :lol


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

blue should be my name said:


> Hey.
> I'm a legit loner too. I'm seriously considering become a hermit once I can overcome my fear of bugs.


Hey, we can chat on fb then!  I'm really in a need of a friend, to tell all the deepest things to. Plus, I wanna be kind of a hermit too lol, just on the surface of the earth :grin2:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mandei said:


> I agree women have it easier. Imagine if woman isn't so attractive however, then she looses it all. I know it sounds bad but have u tried to go for he "ugly" women ? They have less expectations and suffered as well.. also more loyal and less likely to hurt you. I believe ur feeling really hopeless right now.. it's good to realize relationships are hard work too.. so being single isnt so bad over some period of time. In your age it's better to find a friend. Go for SA meetings around your city.. I swear that's gonna be good for you.


I'm really tired of giving the same answers over and over. 
_
Go for SA meetings around your city.._

Not any!

Done!


----------



## Rea Cl (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't get ppl with As who have friend(s) let alone BFs(partners)! I'm alone. A. L. O. N. E. No one wants to be around me. And if they do, it doesn't last long. Then they leave.


----------



## Rea Cl (Jun 10, 2016)

Rea Cl said:


> I don't get ppl with SA who have friend(s) let alone BFs(partners)! I'm alone. A. L. O. N. E. No one wants to be around me. And if they do, it doesn't last long. Then they leave.


----------



## blue should be my name (May 24, 2016)

Rea Cl said:


> I don't get ppl with As who have friend(s) let alone BFs(partners)! I'm alone. A. L. O. N. E. No one wants to be around me. And if they do, it doesn't last long. Then they leave.


Rea Cl,
I'll send you a cyber hug then. :hug


----------



## blue should be my name (May 24, 2016)

Mandei said:


> Hey, we can chat on fb then!  I'm really in a need of a friend, to tell all the deepest things to. Plus, I wanna be kind of a hermit too lol, just on the surface of the earth :grin2:


Hey, it'd be better to private message me here because I don't really commit to social media. I've literally been using this more than I've been on any other social media platform. So, feel free to private message me


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

Some of the people above are ridiculous.... Message me~ loneliness sucks and un/luckily I have SA too so I can relate to you.


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

i private messaged you


----------

